# Finding Tivo's i.p. address



## tormat (Aug 18, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how to find the i.p. address of a second Tivo that I wish to put back on dial-up? I know I need to run nic_config_tivo to do that, but when I plug Tivo into my router it doesn't show me Tivo's i.p. address so I can't telnet in, or browse to it. There must be some clever Windows command that will show me what's plugged in I'm sure.
Any help appreciated (again!)


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

If you get hold of netscan (freeware) you can scan your local address range - the tivo won't reveal any netbios name or anything but you should be able to work out what's what.

http://www.softperfect.com/products/networkscanner/


----------



## tormat (Aug 18, 2004)

Once again the UK tivo community comes up trumps, and in double-quick time too!
Many thanks Pugwash

Jim


----------

